# Deep Cut Orchid Show Feb 7-10 in NJ



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Don't know if anyone posted this:

Deep Cut Orchid Show
February 7-10

Dearborn Market
Holmdel, New Jersey

Deep Cut Orchid Society’s 16th Annual Orchid Show | Dearborn Market

Vendors include J & L, Silva, Ecuagenera


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, last day is tomorrow! Here's an album of pics i took, enjoy!

Deep Cut Orchid Society Show Photos by hypostatic | Photobucket


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

hypostatic said:


> Hey, last day is tomorrow! Here's an album of pics i took, enjoy!
> 
> Deep Cut Orchid Society Show Photos by hypostatic | Photobucket


hypostatic,

Many thanks for the beautiful photos! I'm new to orchids, so now I don't have to dig my car out of the snow to attend tomorrow .

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hope you enjoyed the pics! Here's a few of my favorites for those who don't feel like looking through the whole album:


















































































And these were my personal favorite:


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice pics! Your first pic of the bromeliad , is it Del-mar or Blue tango? I was just cuious as I grow both types.It is one that are not seen that oten.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I THINK it was blue tango. I didn't really see it's tag. BUT, I looked up the two, and blue tango seems to be the larger of the two? This plant was a good 4-5 feet high, so I think blue tango is the better candidate.


----------

